# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  لفائف كفتة الدجاج

## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
في الحقيقة ما دعاني لعمل هذا الطبق الشرط الذي أضافوه أخواتي الفاضلات القائمات على المسابقة الرمضانية .. فقمت بتجربة كذا عمل حتى وصلت لهذا الطبق الذي أرجو من الله العلي القدير أن ينال من استحسانكم وهو عبارة عن معجنات بالكفتة ، وقد جربته بالدجاج وجربته باللحم وكل على حسب ذائقته ..
نبدأ بإذن الله .. 



أعجني عجينتك المظبوطة .. ودعيها تخمر ..





ثلاثة صدور دجاج مفرومة ، مع ثلاثة روؤس بصل مفرومة ، حزمة بقدونس ، كمون ، فلقل أسود ، ملح ، فلفل أحمر حار كزبرة ناشفة ، نخلطهم جيداً مع بعضهم ..







نضع كفتة الدجاج في أسياخ الشوي ..







نسخن الطاوه ونضع زبدة مقدار 10 غرام ..







نضع أسياخ الكفتة حتى تتحمر ..







وهذا شكلها بعد الشوي ..







نعود للعجينة فنفردها ثم نقصها إلى مستطيلات طويلة بهذا الشكل ..







الآن نلف كل قطعة من العجنية على كفتة واحدة كما في الشكل ..







وستصبح بهذا الشكل ..







الآن نرصها في صواني مدهونة بقليل من الزيت وندهن المعجنات بقليل من الحليب ثم ترش بالسمسم ..








وتصبح كهذا الشكل .. الآن جاهزة للدخول إلى الفرن ..







وهذه بعد خروجها من الفرن ..







وهذه صورة أخرى ..







وهذه صورة لنرى شكلها من الداخل ..






بالهناء والعافية على قلوبكم ..
مـــــــــــنقووول
تحياتي/دمـــــــــــوووعه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وااااااااااو* 
*شو هالكفته رووووعه وشهيه*
*تسلمييييين دمعه ع هييكـ وصف*
*الله يعطيك العاافيه*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## فرح

الله ..الله 
حــــركـــــــاااااااات جنااااااان بجد حركه رهييييييييييييبه 
يسلمووو حبيبتي *دمعتنا الغااليه*
الشكل رااائع وحمسني اني اسويها 
تسلم يدينك ياااقلبي 
ويعطيك العااافيه 
دوووم ننتظر روووهة جديد اكلاتك  الطيييبه يالغلا
دمتِ بالحب والموووده

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

روووووووووووووووووعه 

يسلمو حبيبتي دمووووووعه عن جد يجنن 

ربي يعطيك الف عافيه 

دمتي برعايه المولى

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

شذى
فرح
ام محمد
مشكورين حبايبي على التواصل الطيب
والرووووعه وجودكم في صفحتي يالغلا
موفقين

----------


## شوق المحبة

ياررربي .. والله إن ش ـكلها يدوووخ ..


باااين عليه الطـ ع ـم ج ــناااااان ..


ولك تـ س ـلم ديااتك دمووع ـه عاللطش المميز ..


وربي يـ ع ـطيكِ الـ ع ـااافيه ..


لا ع ـدمنا ج ـديدك ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

شوق المحبة/تسلمين غناتي على المرور الحلووو
دمتي بود

----------


## نورس الشرق

خلاص مش قادره اقاوم الطبق شكله لذيد يسلمو

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

نورس الشرق/مشكوره غناتي على المرور الحلوو
دمتي بود

----------


## صفآء الروح

*بصراحة شكلها يجنننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن*
*لازم اجرب واسويها*
*تسلمي خيتي دمعة على الطبق الشهي*
*دائما مبدعة في جديدك*
*ربي ما يحرمنا منش*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

نهضه/تسلمين يقلبي على هيك طله حلوووه
دمتي بود

----------


## أموله

يسلمـــووو على الاكلهـــ الرووعهـــــــ لاخلآ ولآعدمـــــــــــ,،،،،، ُ$_$

----------


## احلى توته

امممممممممممممممم شكله لذيــــــــــــــــــذ 
يسلمـــــــــــــــو

----------


## hope

*الله* 

*شكلهااااا يهبل لالا  مو يهبل يجنن* 

*دائمـااً تحسرييييناااا دمووعه*

*يسلموو حبييبتي على الطرح*

*يعطيك العافيه* 

*تحييياتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

يسلمووو حبايبي 
لاخلا ولاعدم منكم

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآحبــ ،،*

*شكلهـ لذيذ :) ..~*

*ربي يع ـــطيك الف عافيه ع الطرح ،،*

*مآانحرم جديدكـ ،،*

*كروزهـ*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

يسلموووووووووووووووا

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

يسلمووو غناتي على التواصل الرااائع

----------


## Sweet Magic

دمعه طفلة يتيمه

يعطيك الله العافية على الوصفة الشهية 

تسلم أيدك

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سويت/تسلمين غناتي على هيك طله
موفقه لكل خيـــــر

----------

